# Question - Hopper with no Joey but with one VIP722 or 612?



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm probably just old and confused, but I have searched and searched and cannot get what I see as clear answers, so hoping for precise information I'm going to ask some questions:

1. The policy quoted in other threads reads (*emphasis* added) "An account with a Hopper_* whole home DVR set up*_, can not have mixed equipment (ViP/DP/Legacy) active on the same account." My question is, with no Joey and related wiring, is it possible to have a Hopper and one VIP612/722DVR on the same account?

2. Is it technically possible to have a Hopper (without a Joey) plus one VIP612/722DVR on the same system? As a followup, if the answer is "yes" can this be done when one is using and must have two dishes - one that "sees" 110° and 119° plus one that "sees" 129° and, if so, what wiring is required?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

I believe the setup will work, Dish will not allow these receivers on one account. I have heard that Dish has allowed Hopper/Joey with a 211 with the 211 due to RV usage.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes this type of set up is technically possible, however ViP equipment can not be activated on the same account as a Hopper Whole Home DVR. The Only exception to this business rule is the ViP211k. The ViP211k can be activated on an account for customers who use their DISH services with their RV.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes...and no 

Technically, there are various configurations to include Hopper/Joey and ViP equipment if you have at least one DPP44 switch, for instance.

However, Dish at the moment will not allow regular customers to ask for such a configuration.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

[email protected] Network said:


> Yes this type of set up is technically possible, however ViP equipment can not be activated on the same account as a Hopper Whole Home DVR. The Only exception to this business rule is the ViP211k. The ViP211k can be activated on an account for customers who use their DISH services with their RV.


Does that apply if your ViP equipment has already been activated on the account? (I keep looking for that clear, precise answer.  )


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

If you have account and want Hopper, you have to remove the current receivers. You cannot have both on at the same time.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

phrelin said:


> Does that apply if your ViP equipment has already been activated on the account? (I keep looking for that clear, precise answer.  )


When you upgrade to the Hopper your current equipment would deactivated at the time of installation as the Hopper and Joeys are being activated. As I said the *only* ViP equipment that can be active on an account with the Hopper Whole Home DVR is the ViP211k. As I said that is an exception made for customers who use their DISH services in their RV.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

So the precise answer is Dish currently prohibits a customer from having any ViP DVR on an account with a Hopper used with or without a Joey.


----------



## jefte1 (Feb 10, 2010)

This has prob.already been asked ,excuse me if it is. I noticed in other threads that some people thru independent dealers they were able to get 2 hoppers and no joeys is this true? I thought dish only allowed 1 hopper and you had to have a joey.


----------



## JR_Baas (May 5, 2005)

[email protected] Network said:


> When you upgrade to the Hopper your current equipment would deactivated at the time of installation as the Hopper and Joeys are being activated. As I said the *only* ViP equipment that can be active on an account with the Hopper Whole Home DVR is the ViP211k. As I said that is an exception made for customers who use their DISH services in their RV.


Ray,

Does the 211K have to be owned or can it be leased? I currently have a 722 and a 211K that are both leased. Could I ask for an upgrade to a hopper for the 722 and keep the 211K on the account?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

JR_Baas said:


> Ray,
> 
> Does the 211K have to be owned or can it be leased? I currently have a 722 and a 211K that are both leased. Could I ask for an upgrade to a hopper for the 722 and keep the 211K on the account?


The ViP211k can be either leased or owned. Please send me a PM with your phone or account number and I'll be more than happy to see what we would need to do to upgrade keeping the ViP211k active on your account.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Technically it is possible to have ViP equipment and Hopper equipment on the same dish however for whatever reason Dish has decided that they cannot share the same account (with the exception of the 211/211K in certain circumstances.) The only way to have both would be to have two separate accounts.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

[email protected] Network said:


> *The ViP211k can be either leased or owned*. Please send me a PM with your phone or account number and I'll be more than happy to see what we would need to do to upgrade keeping the ViP211k active on your account.


Unless the rules have changed since 6/7/12, to activate a 211k on a H/J account, it must be a purchased/owned receiver, not leased. For existing customers upgrading to a H/J system, all leased non-Hopper receivers, 211k's included, will be deactivated and need to be returned. The customer can purchase a 211k from Dish and have it shipped or the Tech can bring it with him when doing the H/J upgrade.


----------

